# i'm going crazy ...



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HelloI have bad time these days, not from my bowel, but since i have been poisoned (not sure) i'm going up and down.This morning i get up as usual, went outside to take my breakfast, then i was reading the newspaper then suddenly it was like the sky was falling on me. I was feeling suddenly with lack of strength, i started to shake (hands), then i was feeling cold same has when you have flu like symptoms, a bit vertigo, vomiting feeling without needing to vomit. The same as when it happens the first time. Is it labyrinthine? I'm still a bit like this (3:00 P.M.). Don't know what to do. What is happening. E.R. is no help "everything is fine..." last time.Saturday was worst. Sunday OK.... Since i catch that BFS (Benign Fasciculation Syndrome) 10 years ago, i'm shaking sometime and i have sudden fast muscle movements (fasciculation) plus peripheral neuropathies of all kind (burning leg, ants crawling on my skin,..). And they said. "don't worry it's benign .. we don't know". So what? i'm going crazy! Every time i'm listening to the CD, the first thing i feel is my legs that are burning because i'm resting. It's not obvious to stay quiet.It looks that my bowel is working properly anyway...don't know ... lost----------------------


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh bernard, I'm sorry you are not feeling well.







I cannot tell you anything that might help, but I surely understand you. I'm monitoring myself with some migraine like symptoms that are not very common but have scared me in the past. I do not know what it is and since I'm out of insurance there is no way a neurologist or other doc can see me now. Probably it's not the same thing but that ant running feeling you describe is one of the things I feel when I get that strange thing that some people have told me is a stroke. Who knows? I'm still alive.







Get better soon.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Zayaka,You have told me before that you have the same migraine symptoms that I have. What are the ones that are like a stroke? PM me.Lauralee


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Bernard, Sorry you are feeling so bad. I was just poisoned, too. I hope mine does not last like yours has!! I hope you feel better soon.Lauralee


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bernard, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. I wish I knew something to tell you, but I don't. You mentioned going to the ER. When was the last time you went? Maybe it's time to start pushing your doctor for more tests.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernnard, I to am sorry to hear your not doing well. I agree with Jean, maybe the doctors can do something for you. I wish I could help but I know nothing about the other conditions. I just hope it passes soon for you. Be well and let us know how you fair.


----------

